# fare con pronomi



## Aliky

Buonasera di nuovo! Ho una studentessa che vorrebbe piu' spiegazioni sul perche' dell'uso dei pronomi diretti o indiretti( dipende dal caso) con il verbo ''fare''  e mi spiego: perche' diciamo " fallo entrare!" ma diciamo: " fagli fare il bagno!" ,o " fallo smettere!" o ancora: "falla rispondere!" ????? Vi sarei grata se mi rispondeste!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao 
Scusa ma la tua domanda non è affatto chiara: puoi spiegarti meglio, per favore?


----------



## infinite sadness

Aliky said:


> Buonasera di nuovo! Ho una studentessa che vorrebbe piu' spiegazioni sul perche' dell'uso dei pronomi diretti o indiretti( dipende dal caso) con il verbo ''fare''  e mi spiego: perche' diciamo " fallo entrare!" ma diciamo: " fagli fare il bagno!" ,o " fallo smettere!" o ancora: "falla rispondere!" ????? Vi sarei grata se mi rispondeste!


In effetti, a prima vista, sembrerebbe non esserci alcuna giustificazione:
.... "permettigli di entrare", "permettigli di fare il bagno"... se metto il verbo fare, il pronome diventa diretto, però solo quando il secondo verbo è intransitivo.
Quindi, la spiegazione sarà: quando il verbo che segue il verbo fare è transitivo, si usa il pronome indiretto, quando è intransitivo il pronome diretto.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Mah... il pronome *gli/le* indica il complemento di termine: _a lui/lei_
Fa_gli_ fare il bagno = fai fare il bagno _a lui_

Il pronome lo/la indica il complemento oggetto.
Fal_lo_ entrare = fai entrare _lui_.
Fal_lo_ smettere = fai smettere _lui_.
Fal_la_ rispondere = fai rispondere _lei_.


----------



## Aliky

infinite sadness said:


> In effetti, a prima vista, sembrerebbe non esserci alcuna giustificazione:
> .... "permettigli di entrare", "permettigli di fare il bagno"... se metto il verbo fare, il pronome diventa diretto, però solo quando il secondo verbo è intransitivo.
> Quindi, la spiegazione sarà: quando il verbo che segue il verbo fare è transitivo, si usa il pronome indiretto, quando è intransitivo il pronome diretto.



Non ho capito: all' esempio che ho dato:"fallo smettere" il verbo smettere e' transitivo (ho smesso), e anche all' esempio: "falla rispondere" il verbo "rispondere" e' transitivo: (ho risposto) ma uso pronomi diretti!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Scusate, ma io continuo a non capire la domanda. Nel tuo esempio _lo_ è complemento oggetto: tu fai smettere lui.


----------



## Aliky

ElFrikiChino said:


> Scusate, ma io continuo a non capire la domanda. Nel tuo esempio _lo_ è complemento oggetto: tu fai smettere lui.


Forse si spiega solo in questo modo. Purtroppo in greco non abbiamo la stessa sintassi e non lo vuole capire(la mia studentessa). Comunque, aggiungo un altra domanda: e' un uso corretto dire: "falla entrare" o "fagli far il bagno" o "falla camminare con gli zoccoli" o altro? Non sarebbe meglio dire: aiutalo a far il bagno, ecc.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Dipende dalla situazione, e da cosa si vuole fare.
Falla entrare = dille che può entrare/apri la porta così che possa entrare da sola.
Aiutala a entrare = sostienila, falle da appoggio così che possa entrare.

Lo stesso per fare il bagno.
Fagli fare il bagno = mi immagino un bimbo capacissimo di lavaris da solo, ma che non vuole. Il papà dice alla mamma: fagli fare il bagno.
Aiutalo a fare il bagno = mi immagino un anziano che non riesce a lavarsi da solo, e il genero dice al figlio dell'anziano: aiutalo a fare il bagno.


----------



## marco.cur

Fare si usa non solo per fornire un aiuto, ma anche per imporre un obbligo, o dare un permesso.
Fare + infinito generalmente viene usato nel senso di invitare a fare qualcosa, mettere nella condizione di fare qualcosa o costringere a fare qualcosa.
A seconda del contesto anche nel senso di aiutare a fare qualcosa.


----------



## ursu-lab

Nelle grammatiche della lingua italiana, questo uso di "*fare*" (e di "*lasciare*") seguito da infinito lo troverai spiegato nel punto "*verbi causativi"*.

* Verbi causativi (da wiki)*

 I verbi *causativi* indicano che l'azione è _causata_ dal  soggetto, ma che non la compie lui direttamente. I due causativi della  lingua italiana sono _fare_ ("Ci hanno fatto aspettare per cinque  ore" dove il soggetto è "loro", ma l'azione di aspettare è compiuta da  "noi") e _lasciare_ ("Carlo ha lasciato dormire in pace Piero" dove  il soggetto è "Carlo", ma l'azione del dormire è compiuta da "Piero").


----------



## Necsus

Devo dire che anche per me non è chiarissimo cosa vuole sapere esattamente Aliky, ma se riguarda i pronomi atoni forse la risposta potrebbe essere contenuta in questa discussione: 'Far fargli'.


----------



## ursu-lab

Aliky said:


> Forse si spiega solo in questo modo. Purtroppo in greco non abbiamo la stessa sintassi e non lo vuole capire(la mia studentessa). Comunque, aggiungo un altra domanda: e' un uso corretto dire: "falla entrare" o "fagli far il bagno" o "falla camminare con gli zoccoli" o altro? Non sarebbe meglio dire: aiutalo a far il bagno, ecc.




*Innanzitutto è un uso correttissimo *e ovviamente c'è una spiegazione grammaticale*.* "Fare [fare qualcosa]" e "lasciare [fare qualcosa]", cioè i verbi causativi, indicano che il soggetto del fare/lasciare agisce in modo (consente/permette) che *un'azione compiuta da altri* si svolga.

Se il verbo dell'azione causata (permessa/consentita) è *intransitivo*, il *soggetto *diventa complemento diretto della frase e quindi sostituito da un *pronome diretto*. 
Se il verbo dell'azione causata è *transitivo *(cioè ha già un complemento diretto sostituibile da un pronome diretto), allora il *soggetto *viene rimpiazzato con un *pronome indiretto*.


Fa' in modo che lui/Luigi entri (v. intr.) -> lui soggetto -> complemento diretto -> fallo entrare. / Fa' entrare Luigi.

Lascia che lei / Maria dorma (v. intr.) -> lei soggetto -> compl. diretto -> lasciala dormire / lascia dormire Maria.

Fa' in modo che Paolo risponda (alla domanda) -> Fallo rispondere.


Lascia che Lorenzo canti -> lascialo cantare (il verbo "cantare" qui è usato in modo intransitivo. "lo"=Lorenzo).

Lascia che Lorenzo canti una canzone -> lascia*gli *cantare una canzone / lascia*gliela* cantare ("cantare" qui è transitivo con "la canzone" come complemento oggetto. "gli"=Lorenzo, "la"=canzone).


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, il senso della domanda era chiaro. Anche la risposta sembra altrettanto chiara.

Sul perchè accada questo fenomeno non credo possa trovarsi una risposta, cioè non sempre c'è un perchè a tutte le cose.


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, il senso della domanda era chiaro.


Di quale? Della seconda, forse:


> Comunque, aggiungo un altra domanda: e' un uso corretto dire: "falla entrare" o "fagli far il bagno" o "falla camminare con gli zoccoli" o altro? Non sarebbe meglio dire: aiutalo a far il bagno, ecc.


Ma io mi riferivo a quella originaria:


> Buonasera di nuovo! Ho una studentessa che vorrebbe piu' spiegazioni sul perche' dell'uso dei pronomi diretti o indiretti( dipende dal caso) con il verbo ''fare'' e mi spiego: perche' diciamo " fallo entrare!" ma diciamo: " fagli fare il bagno!" ,o " fallo smettere!" o ancora: "falla rispondere!" ????? Vi sarei grata se mi rispondeste!


E non mi sembra di essere il solo a trovarla di difficile interpretazione...


----------



## infinite sadness

La domanda era, in altre parole: "perchè in certi casi si dice "fagli + altro verbo" (pronome indiretto) e in altri casi si dice "fallo + altro verbo" (pronome diretto)?


----------



## ursu-lab

Aliky said:


> Buonasera di nuovo! Ho una studentessa che vorrebbe  piu' spiegazioni sul *perche' dell'uso dei pronomi diretti o  indiretti* ( dipende dal caso) con il verbo ''fare''  e mi spiego:  perche' diciamo " fallo entrare!" ma diciamo: " fagli fare il bagno!" ,o  " fallo smettere!" o ancora: "falla rispondere!" ????? Vi sarei grata  se mi rispondeste!



Diciamo che non era espressa bene (non conoscendo l'esistenza della  definizione di verbo causativo), ma il succo della domanda era chiaro: qual è il criterio per usare i pronomi diretti o indiretti con i *verbi causativi*.



infinite sadness said:


> Sul perchè accada questo fenomeno non credo possa trovarsi una risposta, cioè non sempre c'è un perchè a tutte le cose.



Adesso sono io a non capire. Cosa vuol dire "non credo possa trovarsi una risposta sul perché del fenomeno"? Quale fenomeno?


----------



## infinite sadness

Nel senso che... a volte è facile estrapolare una regola ma non è altrettanto facile individuare il perchè si sia formata tale regola.


----------



## ursu-lab

Credo che bisognerebbe risalire all'alba dei tempi, visto che i verbi causativi (e un uso simile dei corrispettivi pronomi) esistono in *tutte *le lingue romanze, in inglese, e in chissà quante altre lingue. Quello che non capisco è come non esista niente di simile in greco.



infinite sadness said:


> Nel senso che... a volte è facile  estrapolare una regola


 Evidentemente non dev'essere tanto facile dare una regola, perché nemmeno nell'altro thread suggerito da Necsus veniva data: si parlava solo della risalita dei clitici.


----------



## laurentius87

infinite sadness said:


> La domanda era, in altre parole: "perchè in certi casi si dice "fagli + altro verbo" (pronome indiretto) e in altri casi si dice "fallo + altro verbo" (pronome diretto)?



Sì, ma mi pare che si sia risposto: dipende da cosa regge il verbo (cioè se è transitivo o intransitivo).

Vedi la risposta di ursu-lab.


----------



## Aliky

ursu-lab said:


> Credo che bisognerebbe risalire all'alba dei tempi, visto che i verbi causativi (e un uso simile dei corrispettivi pronomi) esistono in *tutte *le lingue romanze, in inglese, e in chissà quante altre lingue. Quello che non capisco è come non esista niente di simile in greco.
> 
> Evidentemente non dev'essere tanto facile dare una regola, perché nemmeno nell'altro thread suggerito da Necsus veniva data: si parlava solo della risalita dei clitici.



a)In greco esiste un uso simile di "fare" causativo + pronomi (nessuno ha detto l'opposto), ma se uno cerca di tradurre queste frasi fara' una gran confusione poiche' nella maggioranza dei casi, i pronomi indiretti usati con "fare" in italiano,in greco corrispondono a pronomi diretti e viceversa!
E' questo e' stato il motivo persino del mio imbarazzo difronte a questa domanda.
b) Mi scuso dell'incomprensibilita' della domanda iniziale. A dir il vero e' la prima volta che riferisco domande di questo genere ad un forum. La prossima staro' attenta al mio modo di formulare una domanda!


----------



## giovannino

Effettivamente il nostro _fare _causativo è fonte di grande confusione per gli studenti stranieri. Basta leggere questo lungo thread, in cui Munchnerfax cerca di risolvere i dubbi di un anglofono.

Una difficoltà, ad esempio, è che si usa il pronome diretto anche con i verbi transitivi in due casi:

1) Se il senso è passivo: _fallo curare > fa' in modo che lui venga curato_

2) Se il verbo, benché indicato come transitivo nei dizionari, è usato assolutamente, senza un oggetto: _fallo leggere > fa' in modo che lui legga_

La stessa frase può avere due sensi completamente diversi:

_Falla cantare > fa' in modo che lei canti_

_Falla cantare > fa' in modo che essa (la canzone) venga cantata_

PS Mi è venuta in mente un'altra possibile fonte di confusione. Poiché dopo il _fare _causativo i verbi intransitivi pronominali perdono il clitico (_fallo alzare, _non _fallo alzarsi_) una frase come _fallo svegliare _può avere due sensi: _fa' in modo che si svegli/fa' in modo che venga svegliato._


----------



## infinite sadness

Aliky said:


> a)In greco esiste un uso simile di "fare" causativo + pronomi (nessuno ha detto l'opposto), ma se uno cerca di tradurre queste frasi fara' una gran confusione poiche' nella maggioranza dei casi, i pronomi indiretti usati con "fare" in italiano,in greco corrispondono a pronomi diretti e viceversa!
> E' questo e' stato il motivo persino del mio imbarazzo difronte a questa domanda.
> b) Mi scuso dell'incomprensibilita' della domanda iniziale. A dir il vero e' la prima volta che riferisco domande di questo genere ad un forum. La prossima staro' attenta al mio modo di formulare una domanda!


Ciao, a dir*e *il vero le tue scuse mi sembrano un po' esagerate, ma forse sono stato l'unico a capire il senso della domanda perché sono in contatto con altri utenti di lingua greca.
Ad ogni modo, non era semplice rispondere alla domanda sul perché si dica "fallo mangiare" e "fagli mangiare una mela" e invece non si possa dire "fallo mangiare una mela". A mio avviso si tratta di un uso che si è formato e stabilizzato nei secoli ed è impossibile individuare il perchè.


----------



## laurentius87

infinite sadness said:


> Ciao, a dir*e *il vero le tue scuse mi sembrano un po' esagerate, ma forse sono stato l'unico a capire il senso della domanda perché sono in contatto con altri utenti di lingua greca.
> Ad ogni modo, non era semplice rispondere alla domanda sul perché si dica "fallo mangiare" e "fagli mangiare una mela" e invece non si possa dire "fallo mangiare una mela". A mio avviso si tratta di un uso che si è formato e stabilizzato nei secoli ed è impossibile individuare il perchè.



Fai mangiare *lui *(complemento oggetto) -> _Fallo mangiare_
Fai mangiare *una mela* (complemento oggetto) *a lui* (complemento di termine) -> _Fagli mangiare una mela_


----------



## Aliky

infinite sadness said:


> Ciao, a dir*e *il vero le tue scuse mi sembrano un po' esagerate, ma forse sono stato l'unico a capire il senso della domanda perché sono in contatto con altri utenti di lingua greca.
> Ad ogni modo, non era semplice rispondere alla domanda sul perché si dica "fallo mangiare" e "fagli mangiare una mela" e invece non si possa dire "fallo mangiare una mela". A mio avviso si tratta di un uso che si è formato e stabilizzato nei secoli ed è impossibile individuare il perchè.



Beh! non direi l'unico ma comunque, non conoscendo il forum e le persone che lo frequentano mi sono sentita in dovere di chiedere scusa spontaneamente!
La domanda mi e' stata riferita da una studentessa, io la risposta gliel'avevo data, piu' o meno come me l'avete spiegata tutti voi (tranne il fatto del"fare" causativo:non ci avevo proprio pensato) ma poiche' in greco non esiste questo tipo di sintassi, cioe' "fare"causativo + pronomi indiretti +verbo all'infinito, era ovvio il suo dubbio! Ora, dopo esempi dati per iscritto sia in greco sia in italiano,grazie anche a voi, il dubbio si e' sciolto!


----------

